# Gleichgewichtsübungen



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Februar 2011)

Hi.
Ich würde mit meinem AM-Bike gerne verschiedene Grundtechniken aus dem Trial-Bereich etwas üben um mehr Sicherheit in schwierigem Gelände zu bekommen. Das A und O ist natürlich gutes Gleichgewicht.
Wer kennt gute Übungen um den Gleichgewichtssinn effektiv zu schulen?
Mit dem Bike ist klar: Trackstand, Wheelie (manchmal hilfreich um über Hindernisse zu kommen), fahren auf schmalen Begrenzungen, rückwärts fahren...
Wie sieht es hingegen mit Übungen aus die man ohne Bike daheim ausführen kann ohne große Anschaffungen tätigen zu müssen (sonst wäre klar Slackline und IndoorBoard)? Am besten Übungen die man abends vor'mF ernseher machen kann.
Ich weiß dass die Frage nicht richtig zur Fahrtechnik gehört, bildet aber dennoch irgendwie die Grundlage dafür.

Die einzige Übung die ich kenne ist auf einem Bein zu stehen und dabei die Augen zu schließen - dann wird es schon sehr viel schwieriger stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## dubbel (28. Februar 2011)

Alternatives Gleichgewichtstraining (Einrad, Slackline, Balance Board)? 
oder 
Propriozeptive Übungen!



dubbel schrieb:


> gleichgewicht halten, indem man auf dem rad steht, ist eine sehr spezifische fertigkeit. das trainiert man am besten, indem man sich daran versucht. ggf. mit ein paar erleichterungen ("vom leichten zum schweren").
> die annahme, dass man durch so unterschiedliche und unähnliche Aktionen wie slackline, inddorBooard oder kippbrett seine stabilität auf dem rad trainiert, ist weit verbreitet, aber (imho) unbegründet.
> 
> sprich: positiver transfer bei unterschiedlichen (also "heteromorphen") gleichgewichtsleitungen existiert so gut wie gar nicht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Februar 2011)

Hmmm...okay, also doch lieber direkt auf's Rad und abends wenn dann eher ein paar Liegestütze oder so für die Muskeln.
Dann hoffe ich mal einfach dass das Wetter bald besser ist damit man auch länger Lust hat sich draussen aufzuhalten.


----------



## dubbel (28. Februar 2011)

mach's wie die trialer und trainier trackstand abends vorm fernseher.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Februar 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> mach's wie die trialer und trainier trackstand abends vorm fernseher.



Würde ich ja, wenn ich mein Rad dafür nicht vorher immer erstmal sauber machen müsste (zumindest die Reifen). Aber ich werde mir 'ne Alternative überlegen...


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle einen Pezziball. Beispielübungen:

*http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...akob-fuglsangs-beste-tipps.201621.2.htm?skip=*

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Februar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich empfehle einen Pezziball. Beispielübungen:
> 
> *http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...akob-fuglsangs-beste-tipps.201621.2.htm?skip=*
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei



Danke, aber den Dingern konnte ich noch nie was abgewinnen - keine Ahnung wieso. Dann würde ich mir doch eher 'nen IndoBoard kaufen.


----------



## hurby97 (28. Februar 2011)

nehm dir einfach eine plastikflasche (mindestens 1l, leer) und ein holzbrett. das legst du dann auf die flasche und gehst vorsichtig drauf. fertig.

ps: ich weiß nicht genau ob das mit einer leeren flasche geht. habs selber noch nicht gemacht. habs iwo gesehen. glaub mal die volle rollt zu schnell weg.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. März 2011)

hurby97 schrieb:


> nehm dir einfach eine plastikflasche (mindestens 1l, leer) und ein holzbrett. das legst du dann auf die flasche und gehst vorsichtig drauf. fertig.
> 
> ps: ich weiß nicht genau ob das mit einer leeren flasche geht. habs selber noch nicht gemacht. habs iwo gesehen. glaub mal die volle rollt zu schnell weg.



Womit es wohl auf jeden Fall gehen soll sind Abflussrohre (diese braunen Plastikrohre). Werde mir sowas wohl wirklich mal bauen müssen.


----------



## Big_Foot (1. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich empfehle einen Pezziball. Beispielübungen:
> 
> *http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...akob-fuglsangs-beste-tipps.201621.2.htm?skip=*
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei


 
Danke für den Link, hab mir erst letzte Woche son DIng bei Aldi für 5,90 geholt.


----------



## Athabaske (1. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> [URL="http://www.uni-oldenburg.de/sport/bww2/Lehre/F_u_F/f_u_f.html#Anchor-2321"]http://www.uni-oldenburg.de/sport/bw...ml#Anchor-2321[/URL]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449473


...geht leider nicht mehr - das ist das Übel der Textbausteine, man sollte sie ab und an aktualisieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (3. März 2011)

Hab mir auch ein "Balance Board" (heißt das so?) gebaut.
Unsere Katzen mußten dafür ein Stück vom Kratzbaum hergeben .
Jedenfalls hab ich das Papprohrstück genommen und da einfach ein Brett mit den Maßen 30x50 cm draufgelegt.An den kurzen Enden jeweils noch eine Leiste als Begrenzung,....fertig.
Draufgestellt,oh man ist das ein gegagel!
Es wird aber schnell besser die Balance zu halten.

Ich hab den Eindruck das es mir schon etwas geholfen hat,zumindest funktioniert der Trackstand in letzter Zeit etwas besser.


----------



## elmono (4. März 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Tipps von jemandem der den Trackstand ganz gut kann: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCIFTItyT0w"]YouTube        - bikeskills.com how to do a trackstand with joe lawwill mtb[/nomedia]


----------

